# Wood Duck Mount ??'s



## solasylum

Guys.....looking to get a mount of my first male woodie that I shot last season that is worthy of mounting . I have the duck wrapped in newspaper and then stuffed inside a heavy wool sock sitting in the freezer. My question is, what am looking at to pay for a decent mount? Do you guys have any preferences on mounting pose? The taxidermist doing my deer quoted me a price of $325 Not sure what that included, just knew that paying for a deer mount and duck mount at the same time wouldn't make the wife too happy!! :evil: Any recommendations of a taxidermist in W. Michigan?

Thanks for any and all help,

Scott


----------



## fowl assasination

I think that i payed about $300-$325 for mine so that would be a decent price but i would look at some of his mounts that he has there and see if you like them, if he doesnt have one there you should try to track one down and look at it. Some duck mounts that i have seen i wouldnt pay $20 for.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

I got mine from acorn ridge, a sponsor here on the site. I think he did excellent work, his rates were 175 for it Other pictures are in my gallery


----------



## solasylum

Thanks for the replies guys!! I did look at some of the waterfowl work of the taxidermist doing my deer and it did look very excellent. Just wasn't sure if his price was off-base or not. Guess I'll have to see what's included with the $325 quote and go from there. What do you guys think about in-flight pose vs. standing pose?

Thanks again,

Scott


----------



## lazy8man

Just to throw it out there; newspaper is not a good long term freezer storage material. Plastic is better (garbage bag, saranwrap, etc)

just 2 cents

chad


----------



## gunner7848

solasylum said:


> Thanks for the replies guys!! I did look at some of the waterfowl work of the taxidermist doing my deer and it did look very excellent. Just wasn't sure if his price was off-base or not. Guess I'll have to see what's included with the $325 quote and go from there. What do you guys think about in-flight pose vs. standing pose?
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Scott


For a wood duck I feel the standing pose shows off all the birds colors, $325 sounds real high prices I have paid from $180 to $240 for a duck mount. Also if you can't get the bird in, Vac pack the bird so you don't get freezer burn


----------



## fowllanguage

If you live in Muskegon, I would consider R & T taxidermy he mounted my wood duck and I am very pleased. He's located off duck lake rd. in north muskegon. He is also more around the $180 dollar mark. I will post a picture of mine when I figure out how.

R&T taxidermy (231-638-6309)


----------



## Fur and Feathers

I got mine for $250 with it preening its feathers on one wing on an upright piece of driftwood. Just because it is a nice female and I wanted to get a nice male soon and have it flying across and have it mounted to the same piece of wood so they are together.


----------



## solasylum

Thanks for the replies guys!! I thought $325 was a little pricey but wasn't exactly sure as I'd never priced a waterfowl mount. Gunner, your pic sealed the deal for me! That is the exact mount I'd like to have. I'm going to check with R & T in Muskegon.

Thanks again guys!!


----------



## Matt V

Dick Vandervest at Duck Lake Taxidermy also does a good job. He mounted a wood duck for me a couple of year's ago that I am real happy with. He is out on Bard road in North Muskegon. I believe he charge's around $150.


----------



## neil duffey

imo 325 is not out of this world to ask for a bird... if only the world knew the work and craftsmanship and hours it took to do taxidermy... 325 is def on the higher end of the spectrum for a bird yes, but if the bird comes out looking like a bird. smooth, lifelike, and like you cant tell its stuffed, id have no prob paying it. problem w/ birds is allot of people get this blank cartoon look on their birds... its all in the eyes. you get a guy who mounts eyes that aren't symmetrical, they end up throwing the whole mount imo. if your uncertain, ask the taxy for past customers as reference... get a hold of them if you can and take a look at what they got. of course show room pieces are going to look good... most taxi's put out their best work in the show room, and know its going out there to begin w/ there fore do an extra detailed job on the mount. its in the meat and potatoes that i have learned to trust in. (disclaimer: im still in school for this game, im solely basing what i just said on my past experiences as the customer, and what i am learning from how my teacher runs his business)


----------

